# Pornstar Meltdown Compilation



## KelJu (Mar 9, 2013)

eFukt.com | The Meltdown Compilation


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

when they said double anal, cum in ur mouth and u have to swallow it.....what did they think the director meant?


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

i hate the shoving the cock down a girls throat until she pukes porn, makes me sick

best porn is watching the girl cum long and hard because she is actually enjoying it....


----------



## Rednack (Mar 9, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i hate the shoving the cock down a girls throat until she pukes porn, makes me sick....



ur english makes it soiund like you puke when someone shoves cawk down your throat..

just saying..


----------



## KelJu (Mar 9, 2013)

ROFL this site is awesome. I keep finding gems like this. 

eFukt.com | Porn Scenes Worthy of an Oscar


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 9, 2013)

Efukt is one of my favorite pages... Search" she hates cum complication" funniest shit I have seen. If I'm having bad day that's what I turn to


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2013)

Rednack said:


> ur english makes it soiund like you puke when someone shoves cawk down your throat..
> 
> just saying..



u have a dirty, sick mind brother.....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 9, 2013)

How can I go to church after this??


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 9, 2013)

my penis has never been so soft


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

ill admit there is some really funny meltdowns on there, i always wondered how some of those chicks do that filthy shit lmao


----------



## Watson (Mar 10, 2013)

the more i watch the more i realise we need to thank so many useless fathers.....


----------



## Z499 (Mar 10, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i hate the shoving the cock down a girls throat until she pukes porn, makes me sick
> 
> best porn is watching the girl cum long and hard because she is actually enjoying it....



I like the ones when they get off so hard they don't squirt, the gush and then start convulsing cause the orgasim was so intense.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2013)

Like


----------

